# eBay



## fercules (22. Juli 2004)

Biete ich jetzt auf den Miet- oder Kaufpreis? Von Miete steht ja eigentlich nix dabei, zumindest nicht explizit. Was also, wenn ich 600 biete?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=66315&item=4312481175

Grüße
Stephan


----------



## Tobias Menzel (22. Juli 2004)

Hi,

aus der Beschreibung:





> Direkt nebem dem Ladenlokal befinden sich zwei Parkplätze die im *Mietpreis* enthalten sind.


... das schließt für mich einen Kaufpreis aus...  

Gruß


----------



## MAN (23. Juli 2004)

Gehört zwar nicht wirklich zu dem Thema, bin aber überrascht, was es nicht alles für seiten gitb:

http://www.gooogle.de
http://www.goooogle.de
http://www.gooooogle.de
http://www.goooooogle.de

Bei letztere kommt man sogar auf einen eBay-Artikel (deshalb ist mir das auch zu diesem Thema eingefallen )

mfG,
MAN


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (23. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von fercules _
> *http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=66315&item=4312481175
> *


"Bei Rückfragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne unter der Telefonnummer: 02651/70010 zur Verfügung"


----------

